# How Do Sikhs Interperate Reincarnation ?



## Steve (Jun 29, 2004)

How do Sikhs interperate Reincarnation ? How this concept differs from Hindu concept of reincarnation ?


----------



## Mehtab Singh (Jun 30, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Greetings and welcome Steve. Here is something I found quickly.



> http://www.allaboutsikhs.com/mansukh/029.htm
> 
> Q29. What happens to the individual after death?
> 
> ...



Hope that helped

take care

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

